# COCC Tourneys



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Until this year I had been reluctant to fish in tourneys because I had always believed that you to be practically a pro to win, or it was too expensive to get into. But after hearing about the COCC on this site I started going to their tourneys this year and have had a blast. I Strongly recommend these tourneys to all. The entry fee is only $30 per TEAM and you get a free raffle ticket for some nice prizes. They allow Bank fishermen as well as boaters and live bait is also allowed. It also is very Winnable by most anyone with a basic knowledge of catfishing. The 3 times ive gone just about 30lbs for 8 fish has been the winner, thats not easy but with a little luck that total could be had by anyone. The Guys who run it are very friendly also! (not just guys out looking to run a tourney to make cash) Its in the middle of the state so its not to far from practically anywhere in the state. This is not southern Ohio keep in mind and I have not seen a fish over 10lbs in 3 tourneys, but there in there and if ya get one it will probably get you some nice cash. This week 1st place got almost 300$ i think and big fish paid like $180 

Like I said, great tourney. Also I am not a representative of this tourney just a catfisherman who wanted to pass on my opinion. 
heres a link http://ohiocatfish.com/default.aspx


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

That's a heck of an endorsement, maybe we should make you a representitive for the tourney, LOL! 

Kevin and myself have definitely put a lot of time into getting things going. Our goal has always been to keep things positive, fun, fair, and competitive. It is really anyones guess who will win each week. Of course the same guys have won the last few, but I can say that they definitley put their time in before they were ever close to winning. I guess they are making up for lost time. 

We definitely aren't out to make money on this deal, unless of course we win it. We have acutally spent money out of our own pockets for advertising, scales, etc... Fortunately we got a sponsor to spring for our permit. Any help we can get spreading the word is greatly appreciated. 

It's great to see fellow ogf members like yourself at the tourneys. Hope to meet more of you soon! 

See you on the water!
Mike


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I have taken and put up your fliers where I work at and almost all of the pull off tabs have been taken. I work in London OH so it is more than close enough for people that live in the area. A couple of guys have asked me about fishing your tournies as well. Hopefully my brother in-law and I will get back up there and fish some more of your tournies before the invitational. It is hard to get up there with all of the other tournies that I am fishing. You guys are putting on a great tourney series. One suggestion though have you ever thought about making it in more than just one location such as having one week at O'shaugnessy and then one week on griggs. I don't know if there are any boat ramps toward the downtown area, but that area below the lowhead near the confluence park just looks flat awesome. Just a thought though. Really you guys are running a very well put together tourney.



Thanks,


Larry Lange


----------



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

I would just like to echo Mike's comments! Thanks for your endorsements and support. We are just out to have a good time fishing, $30 per team just helps to make it interesting! 

Next year we are definetly considering moving the tournament around a little bit while staying in the central ohio area. This year we just figured we would stick with O'Shay and build a good following and then start branching out a little bit. We always welcome any suggestions now and once this season is over we are going to try and have a meeting inviting all tournament participants to come and offer suggestions on how we can make this tournament series even better.

Larry and any other participants that are reading this, we really appriciate the support you have given us by hanging flyers. It really helps us out! Like Mike said, we are not out to make money on this just have a good time. 

Thanks all, cya on the lake!

Kevin


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been wanting to hit your touney too. I should be able to do so in the next couple of weeks. Doc had nothing but good things to say & it sounds like a tourney that fits my boat & setup!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have heard good things about these tourneys too & I like the format and relatively cheap entry fee.

I would second Firecat's suggestion about moving the events around between lakes as I think you would get more entries (IMHO). I will admit I am always weary of any tourney series held on the same body of water due to the fact that there is always a small group of locals that know the lake better than others and consistently catch good fish. Yes, this is true of any body of water, but when the tourneys move around it creates a more level playing field - IMO.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy and I are the team that Mike mentioned as being fortunate enough to find a good group of fish the last few tournaments. Mike's also right about putting in our time. Last year we never even came close to competing and participation was less than half of what it is this year.

FishNFool, with all due respect, I don't know the background of all the teams that have had some luck this year or last, but I can tell you that they have varied backgrounds (Deer Creek, Akron, CJ Brown, bank fishermen), to mention a few, not a select group of locals. Recently we had a father/son team take second (son was around 12 yrs old but could throw a cast net better than my buddy and I). 

O'Shaughnessy isn't a hard lake to read with the map that's supplied on COCC's website, even for a couple of Alum Creek saugeye/muskie fishermen like my buddy and I. A very basic understanding of catfish movement is all that's needed. There's no secret bait or spot and most of the guys fishing the tournaments will provide general helpful info if asked (no, I'm not providing our specific spots, but thanks for asking, LOL).

I do like the idea of fishing different lakes but Kevin and Mike (tourney directors) realize that first you have to build a following. Next year should be very interesting if they decide to move to various bodies of water. But with participation on the increase, I'd hate to see any changes diminish the field. 

You guys who haven't been out yet ought to show up. Heck, I really can't think of a better buy for my $15 even if we aren't in the money.

Good job Kevin and Mike.

Muskeye
Rick


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your recent success Muskie!

Like I said I have only heard good things regarding these tourneys; I guess the idea of fishing the same lake every time just turns me off personally. I don't typically fish tourneys anyway unless they are for charity or a small club, etc.

Best of luck!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree about the COCC tourney. I have fish 2 or 3 and Mike and Kevin are doing a great Job. Mike can up and fished one of the NEOCATS tourneys at Shreve Lake and still holds title to the biggest cat with a 20+ pound flathead.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

We can't thank you guys enough for coming out and making the tournaments fun and successful. Turnouts have been consistant and I think they may even increase as the tourneys go on. 

Neocats holds some great tourneys and we picked up a lot of ideas and pointers from him. I would recommend checking his out as well, that is if we don't have one going on, LOL.

Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Well put Steel! 

I'm in the same boat. I wouldn't fish tournaments until this one. I just didn't like the idea of adding pressure to my preffered method of relaxation. But the entry fee is reasonable, the people are good, and night fishing in central Ohio sure beats putting up with skiers and the like. And with a little luck, you can make it pay for itself.

Hey Rick! Gimme back my soap box... I need it to sit on in the Sea Turd.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll chime in on this Tourney!
My 12 year old and I fish it when ever we can. I work a lot of weekends but can't wait to fish on the ones I have off. We did chicken out on the one when there was cold and snow, checkout the Photos on the site, 
http://ohiocatfish.com/default.aspx
Mellon, you have nothing to worry about. I take my little green boat with a 6 hp. and putter around, we kind of laugh at some of the guys that fly up north with their big motors, Hats and bags flying out of their boats. We had to go up and clean up after them.
I should be at the next two on July 14th and 28th. We got second once so I'll make sure I'm off for the invitational in September. See you on the water!
Jammer:F


----------

